# tipplers eyes aren't white?



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

i bought 2 young tipplers three weeks ago. the other one's eyes were black. the other one was white. is there something wrong with the one with black eyes? just wanted to know. because tipplers eyes are supposed to be like pearls? right?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If it is a bull eye, dark color then that is fine. Is the bird a baldhead or does he any have white patches of feathers near his eye or face? It easy to get bull eyes or sometimes you have both, that called cracked eye. Also the bird could just be young, they come out with a darker eye then it turns brighter after acouple months. Pictures would be good.


----------



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

he has gray/black patches near his eyes. but only a few. maybe four or five. and his brother has lots of em but brown. the one with dark eyes is the one with few patches.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

What about white eyes in rollers or flights as well? or is it just kinda a performing breed thing? as i havent seen any other non performing breeds with the same as beautiful eyes..

i was always curious what caused or if it was a sign of quality , breeding, or sure rolling, in rollers, when they had white eyes? every roller that had white eyes, as well as "crazy eyes" were one pupil stayed contracted and/or one stayed dilated. recently i got some what thought were rollers with white eyes finally, and turns out theyre flights.. so curious what the white eye has to do with quality of the two types of birds, if any, and how to encourage this in future generations?

side question: how to unpair and repair to wanted mates, when in communal aviary, and your bids pair bond and wont repair to same breed/chosen mates for them, when separated and given nests? one homer female even laid eggs i think with a roller male after kicking her out of food bowl twice.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

*my answers in bold.*



laughingdog said:


> What about white eyes in rollers or flights as well?*Rollers can have any eye (pearl, orange, or bull) Flights are only pure white* or is it just kinda a performing breed thing?*Most performing breeds have pearl eye but not all always.* as i havent seen any other non performing breeds with the same as beautiful eyes..
> 
> i was always curious what caused or if it was a sign of quality , breeding, or sure rolling, in rollers, when they had white eyes? every roller that had white eyes, as well as "crazy eyes" were one pupil stayed contracted and/or one stayed dilated.*That is called cracked eyes, its from the bird being a baldhead. The "dilated eye is called bull* recently i got some what thought were rollers with white eyes finally, and turns out theyre flights.. so curious what the white eye has to do with quality of the two types of birds, if any, and how to encourage this in future generations?*Flying flights have pure white eyes just part of the standard. Rollers can have pearl, bull or orange.*
> 
> side question: how to unpair and repair to wanted mates, when in communal aviary, and your bids pair bond and wont repair to same breed/chosen mates for them, when separated and given nests? one homer female even laid eggs i think with a roller male after kicking her out of food bowl twice.*you need to separate and repair the birds in pairing cages*


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> *my answers in bold.*


thanks! so the contracted eye is the crack eye? ive tried pairing in separate cages even not able to see each other and after week they still are disinterested or fight. recent had them settle and nest together, then after i redid to improve, the female went off and then the male would attack and drive her off the nest whenever she would try to get on it. and cant stop two males from immediately trying to get back by each other one mating the other and the bottom one trying to nest and brood like hen, though pretty sure is hen, as before that pairing he was with a hen who i had to break of nesting on neighbor's porch. any ideas on the poliga breeding? so how can i tell ages of flights, and breed back what want into them from one looking perfect except honey/gold eye color? the cock just got on top of the nest boxes and two others were on floor checking them out.. yay!


----------

